# help with project ideas.



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

ok so its raining, I currently have no signed contracts, I'm bored out of my skull. Any intresting DIY ideas? I need to do something before I deside to remodel the bathroom or somthing( I'm a general contractor)


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

TAB said:


> ok so its raining, I currently have no signed contracts, I'm bored out of my skull. Any intresting DIY ideas? I need to do something before I deside to remodel the bathroom or somthing( I'm a general contractor)


Please come to my house and work on my honey-do list!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> Please come to my house and work on my honey-do list!


You pay for the 1st class ticket... feed me really well... I just might.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

1st class!!! You don't come cheap, do you!!?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Hourly rate is $95/ hour for me or my employees. That 1st class ticket is cheap by that standard.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

This is what happends when I get bored... I start making stuff...

Check out the DIY CO2 system... Was looking around my shop and then it hit me...


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

sorry about made the pics to big.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sure wish you could make some clear acrylic intake and spraybar pipes like fishman does. I'd be inline for several sets!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Its really very easy, the parts cost you next to nothing.( the 1" tube there is only about $.90/foot) The only really bad thing is you can't find cast tube that small so you have to use extruded, which does not machine up well. So your joints won't be perfect( small bubbles.) Since its for me I didn't even bother jointing/routing the edges. Just ran them thru the table saw.

There is less then $5 in arcylic on that table.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You guys are amazing! A few little bubbles is nothing compared to big ugly green Eheim pipes!!!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Gee I wonder what I can do with 2 6' lengths of 5/8" tube and a 1' section of 1/2" rod....


----------

